# Do adult diapers work for IBS-D?



## jazzynala (Aug 4, 2002)

Do adult diapers work for IBS-D? I have only ever had 2 accidents, and I don't think either time that the diaper would have helped contain the mess. Suggestions? Comments?


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi-There are some posts on here. Try a search using "adult diapers".I use them a lot...only in the last year (18year sufferer_ because I had my first ever event with total no-warning incontinence.)I put one to the test recently when I did the prep for my colonoscopy. I knew from experience, I would have miliseconds to reach the toilet once the prep meds kicked in.And kick in they did, within about 20 minutes of drinking the junk. I had a diaper on and filled it completely...sorry to be so graphic.I was standing up, and it did hold it in...but it's still an ungodly mess to clean up.So- not to be discouraging..they provide me with a lot of security..and others on here too..check it out, you'll learn more.I know many have just leakage..and they would be great for that. I just had 2 big explosions and they did hold it in, but I was near a toilet and could quickly clean up. There are adult rubber pants you can buy to wear over them too. I got some but they are too small and the snaps at the legs keep popping open.The only time I wore them was on a recent plane trip.Good luckJeanne


----------



## jazzynala (Aug 4, 2002)

Thank you for your response. I actually have my IBS under control for the most part now (3 years and counting sufferer), just some situations I know that make me uncomfortable usually wind up in me missing out because of the fear factor. I need to get over this and have a life again . . .


----------



## 14623 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi,MY ibs is quite active. Whenever i go out or go to work i wear a depends. It atleast gives me time to get to the toilet and gives me a little more confidence. Although, they may not contain the whole mess, so to speak they do help make cleanup easier i hve found. Hope this helps.Deejay


----------



## descartesmum (Aug 19, 2003)

So I am not alone. I am petrified to go out. The diarrhea comes with a slight warning of a twinge and then if I don't get to a toilet, then I am in trouble. I have had several accidents out and about.I found that Poise makes paper incontinent pants and I want to buy them but not sure of size and what absorbency. I've emailed them asking for a sample. They send out samples of pads so why not of their pants.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

I wear a women's 10 or 12 pants/skirt and I buy small/medium depends or poise...whatever is on sale...our local big discount chain has their own brand too. They all seem about the same.I wear underpants over them so they fit slimmer.Good idea to ask for a sample before buying some. If I have a nice clean day, I sprinkle a little gold bond powder in and reuse them. (I take them off soon as I get home on days I wear them)


----------



## descartesmum (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi, what's gold bond powder?


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Haven't you ever seen it on TV?...they advertise it for athlete's foot I think....lolIt's just a medicated powder...probably talc, I'm not sure...not where I can read label.Comes in an old fashioned looking can...gold colored. I think you can buy it most any pharmacy.It's just what I use...regular old baby powder might be just as good, but Gold Bond does say "medicated"..so I assume it would maybe have some anti-fungal properties. I have had no problem at all with infection/smell..when I reuse a pad or diaper..but everybody is different.Jeanne


----------



## 14158 (May 13, 2005)

Hi,To answer your question, yes adult diapers do work, and help. I had several accidents, and I quickly realized that once I got used to wearing a diaper I no longer had to worry about when the next accident was going to happen. I will add that you do need to be careful if/when you leak, and change ASAP and always use a good skin cream. Another important issue to make sure you use a brief instead of pads or belted undergarments, and ALWAYS use a brief that has an elastic waistband. I prefer Depends or Attends, they are both good, but the Attends are slightly more comfortable, and easier on my skin. The issue about cleaning up is not as bad as it sounds. I aleways carry a small package of baby wipes, and that takes care of cleaning up. The only problems I have had is when I have accidents while I sleep, then I start to get a diaper rash. Thankfully those are few and far between.


----------



## descartesmum (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm in England and not sure if we have that powder here. I'll go on a quest. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi-My experience is a bit different than Tina's..as I find it extremely messy to clean up-the two times I have actually gone in a diaper (Once was just recently while midst of my colonoscopy prep)I am not a real big person, but it just kind of goes all up my rear end, etc. (So basically I am cleaning up a lot of skin area..front and back of the anal area) If you were overweight too, I would think a loose stool would be even harder to clean up. I am NOT trying to discourage anyone..as I do use these protective items, but clean up is long and messy for me.Anyhow...descarte-you can probably find Gold Bond on the internet...but I'm sure there is something similar you can get locally. I didn't mean to imply it was really special or anything, I've just had good luck with it. Like I wrote, regular baby powder might be just as good.Good luckJeanne


----------



## cocaui (Aug 19, 2009)

I use Depends model adjustable underwear, they are kind of uncomfortable and worst yet on a hot summer day. Funny, the day that I didnt use them, was the day that I had an accident...so even if you feel ok, wear them and carry always toilet paper in case there is no bathroom close.


----------



## wildflowers2 (Jun 9, 2011)

Same thing for me too. SO messy- For me too up the rear, down the legs on the shoes. I just go straight to the shower an douche all of me down. Cloths go in the wash. And them another bath or shower.What gets me is If, I have what I think a little gas. Oh boy, then I realize I just crapped my pants. I hate that.


jeanne2 said:


> Hi-My experience is a bit different than Tina's..as I find it extremely messy to clean up-the two times I have actually gone in a diaper (Once was just recently while midst of my colonoscopy prep)I am not a real big person, but it just kind of goes all up my rear end, etc. (So basically I am cleaning up a lot of skin area..front and back of the anal area) If you were overweight too, I would think a loose stool would be even harder to clean up. I am NOT trying to discourage anyone..as I do use these protective items, but clean up is long and messy for me.Anyhow...descarte-you can probably find Gold Bond on the internet...but I'm sure there is something similar you can get locally. I didn't mean to imply it was really special or anything, I've just had good luck with it. Like I wrote, regular baby powder might be just as good.Good luckJeanne


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi i got in contact with a company based in the uk about incontinence pants.. They are mainy for urinary incontinence. They said that other people could smell if you had a accident and their could be some leakage.. Think someone should invent some pants that prevent the smell and leakage.. that would be fantastic.. i would buy some for sure..


----------



## Annalisa (May 23, 2011)

My heart goes out to everyone who has posted on this thread. xx


----------

